# Fan Help



## calasmere (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok so in my new CoolerMaster Scout case, I wired everything up fine, or so I think, but for some reason the fan facing the back is not working. The LEDs are working on it and the other 2 fans are working, but not this one. I have a spare 4 pin female connector but have nothing to put into it. Well it's not really spare and is the ONLY wire I have not connected that could possibly be the fan, so I was just wondering if there was any adaptor or anything that I could use to be able to give power to this.


----------

